# LOADS of creamy cm and af is only 2 days away..??



## APBTlover

This might be TMI but I felt like AF was here so I went to the bathroom it was lots of creamy cm. So I washed my hands and checked...WOW...it was like I stuck my finger in a bottle of lotion. AF is due Thursday December 3rd. Has any one else experienced this and got a :bfp:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

i sometimes get this when af is around the corner. sorry 

will keep my fingers crossed for you. have you tested yet?


----------



## APBTlover

thanks! no I am testing on the 7th


----------



## Kita

I have actually asked a question about CM on the 1st trimester board about a week ago.. and MANY of them are getting white lotiony CM now that they are preg. I have a journal buddy also who is getting it as well.. 

Good luck!!


----------



## TigerLady

haha! I laughed at "sticking your finger in a bottle of lotion." Why, you ask? Because I said the EXACT SAME THING in my journal during the 2WW I got my bfp!

I think what I said was -- 

_Holy creamy CM, Batman!_ :shock:
I_t was like sticking my finger in a bottle of lotion!_

That had never happened to me before. So, good luck, hon! :dust:


----------



## APBTlover

TigerLady said:


> haha! I laughed at "sticking your finger in a bottle of lotion." Why, you ask? Because I said the EXACT SAME THING in my journal during the 2WW I got my bfp!
> 
> I think what I said was --
> 
> _Holy creamy CM, Batman!_ :shock:
> I_t was like sticking my finger in a bottle of lotion!_
> 
> That had never happened to me before. So, good luck, hon! :dust:

lol....i just read your whole journal......you've given me hope. AF is due tomorrow and I just don't have that yucky AF feeling in my belly yet.


----------



## TigerLady

:shock: Wow, that took dedication! LOL

I hope I actually did make that post there, thinking about it, it might have been in my cycle buddy thread??? Hope I didn't lie to you! :blush:

Lots of :dust: for you!!


----------



## xpinkpandax

I got that creamy cm loads with both my pregnancies it was also obvious during sex, I know TMI but you never know, some ppl do get it before their AF but you won't know til u take your test. Mine also felt like i was leaking I actually thought I was taking my AF in the first month. GL x


----------



## Ladybird28

I've had loads of this lotiony cm for ages too, I usually get some before af appears but this time there's a lot more and for a longer, just hopin it is a bfp sign but I've had 3 bfns and my temp has dropped today so I'm confused. Just praying it goes back up tomorrow


----------



## APBTlover

TigerLady said:


> :shock: Wow, that took dedication! LOL
> 
> I hope I actually did make that post there, thinking about it, it might have been in my cycle buddy thread??? Hope I didn't lie to you! :blush:
> 
> Lots of :dust: for you!!

lol..no it was there! I believe I read like 40 pages. I didn't read a lot of the replies, just mostly your symptoms. 

I've never had CM like this before. This morning it isn't too much but yesterday morning was the same then I ended up having to change my panties.lol. The only real symptom is the abundant CM...other than that...nothing. No sore boobies, no nausea....wait....I did have these really bad cramps for about 30 minutes last night on my left side. It felt like my ovary was being squished. Then it went away. I've never had that before. Normally my cramps are dead center.


----------



## APBTlover

xpinkpandax said:


> I got that creamy cm loads with both my pregnancies it was also obvious during sex, I know TMI but you never know, some ppl do get it before their AF but you won't know til u take your test. Mine also felt like i was leaking I actually thought I was taking my AF in the first month. GL x

yep...I noticed that after sex (TMI) there was some on him.....and that never happens.


----------



## heather1986

I've had this also this month never noticed it like this before and i too laughed at the lotion quote as thats what it looks like, also thought it was AF as i could feel it. AF was supposed to be due 1st dec but then again i havent had a period in 3 months now. I had some light spotting last month but holding out to test as spent a fortune on tests first 2 months


----------



## APBTlover

Oh my goodness! lol...my cat will not leave me alone! She's been up my rear for 3 days now. hmm....they say animals can tell....hahahaha


----------



## TigerLady

haha! Ermm... did you read in my journal where my cat was the FIRST to know??? She smelled my knee and flehmened! :shock: it was the STRANGEST thing. But she knew first!


----------



## APBTlover

yep. I read that. But she is just being annoying...not sniffing or anything. Right now she is in my lap sucking on my shirt.She is a munchkin cat


----------



## heather1986

awww bless that cats wish i had a cat now lol


----------



## TigerLady

You can have one of mine -- I have 5! :dohh:

(Love them all, though)


----------



## APBTlover

10:21 pm here and no spotting or cramps and loads of watery cm.


----------



## APBTlover

ok I'm def. suspicious now. Its 6 am and STILL no signs of AF. I would have started spotting last night and woke up to the witch this morning......I want to test but I'm so afraid it will be negative.


----------



## Sunshine12

Can you get loads of CM like you describe if you just come off pill? I came off it 2 weeks ago and yesterday had the same "bottle of lotion" symptoms that you describe. I dont think Im pregnant and was wondering what was going on and then read your post. I havent had an AF since coming off but wasnt sure if thats why i was getting the CM (never had it before but have been on pill for years) Fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## APBTlover

I just tested.....BFN....of course. I knew it. I hate my body. WTF is wrong with me??

I didn't use FMU I think I peed like 4 times this morning before I brought Kylie to school. But I'm 14 dpo today so I don't think it should matter...right?


----------



## APBTlover

ugh! no af...no cramps, no spotting, nothing! maybe I ovulated late


----------



## TigerLady

The fact that you are only 14dpo and that you didn't use FMU does matter. Some women don't metabolize hcg into their urine well (I am one of those). 

I got a false bfn at 13dpo with FMU (of course, I didn't know it was false at the time). Blood tests later indicated my hcg would have been about 75 that day. I used a FRER sensitive test, so it "should" have been positive. 

I got my bfp at 18dpo with FMU. The line was still very light. Blood tests that day showed hcg of 320 -- which should have made a dark line. 

Don't give up hope yet!!! It is not over until the ugly :witch: shows!!

Test again in the next couple of days and use FMU.


----------



## APBTlover

I really don't know how soon i could get a BFP because I didn't know I was pregnant with my daughter until I was 13 weeks. 


I did the q-tip test and it was clean. Also my cervix is very high and closed. It also seems like its tilted a little.


----------



## TigerLady

Those are all good signs!!! :yipee:


----------



## APBTlover

oh and my cat is still following me so closely she can smell what I had for dinner last night. lol. seriously...she is in my lap with her head on my keyboard right now. I love her but....come on.....this is ridiculous! Great now I have cat fur in my eye. lol

I tested with an equate test from wal mart. I took a pic of it just to be obsessive and invert colors and what now. I know its past 10 minutes and it is most likely a evap line...lol...why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## Kita

just curious, you said you didnt know you were preg till 13 weeks. How is that? are you irregular with your cycles? I am just so curious. I actually would LOVE to find out I am pregnant at like 13 weeks! It would make the pregnancy shorter! LOL!


----------



## APBTlover

Kita said:


> just curious, you said you didnt know you were preg till 13 weeks. How is that? are you irregular with your cycles? I am just so curious. I actually would LOVE to find out I am pregnant at like 13 weeks! It would make the pregnancy shorter! LOL!

Yea I was lucky to get a period every other month. I got very sick, went to the Dr. and he said I had the flu. Went back a few weeks later and he did a test which was positive.


----------



## APBTlover

Its noon and the witch still hasn't shown her face...


----------



## TigerLady

How many hpts do you have?? 

Get a good FRER or CB and :test: with FMU tomorrow!!! :devil:


----------



## want2Bamommy

I think it varies for each woman
Hope its a positive sign for you!

I've had it lately too, I'm 7dpo.


----------



## l_sparkle

TigerLady said:


> The fact that you are only 14dpo and that you didn't use FMU does matter. Some women don't metabolize hcg into their urine well (I am one of those).
> 
> I got a false bfn at 13dpo with FMU (of course, I didn't know it was false at the time). Blood tests later indicated my hcg would have been about 75 that day. I used a FRER sensitive test, so it "should" have been positive.
> 
> I got my bfp at 18dpo with FMU. The line was still very light. Blood tests that day showed hcg of 320 -- which should have made a dark line.
> 
> Don't give up hope yet!!! It is not over until the ugly :witch: shows!!
> 
> Test again in the next couple of days and use FMU.

Thanks for that post, it's really interesting I've never heard that some women don't metabolize hcg. What's the causes the body to not metabolize - do you know?


----------



## APBTlover

TigerLady said:


> How many hpts do you have??
> 
> Get a good FRER or CB and :test: with FMU tomorrow!!! :devil:

I think I'll wait until the 7th. That was the day I said I was going to test.


----------



## TigerLady

haha! Good for you for holding out and waiting! Please let me know what happens!!!! :mrgreen: I'll have FX for you. 

I_Sparkle, I dunno what causes different people to metabolize it differently. :shrug: I imagine it is like anything else -- some people can eat certain things, breathe certain things, etc and their bodies' react differently to those things than others. For whatever reason, in women like me, the hcg doesn't get from the blood to the urine well -- I imagine it has to do with how my kidneys filter it. But that is a guess!


----------



## APBTlover

TigerLady said:


> haha! Good for you for holding out and waiting! Please let me know what happens!!!! :mrgreen: I'll have FX for you.
> 
> I_Sparkle, I dunno what causes different people to metabolize it differently. :shrug: I imagine it is like anything else -- some people can eat certain things, breathe certain things, etc and their bodies' react differently to those things than others. For whatever reason, in women like me, the hcg doesn't get from the blood to the urine well -- I imagine it has to do with how my kidneys filter it. But that is a guess!

5 pm still no signs of AF!!!


----------



## TigerLady

You are counting hours but going to be able to hold out testing for the next 4 DAYS?? :huh:


:rofl:

;)


----------



## APBTlover

lol.....if you'd know how many times I've been to the bathroom to check for AF you'd be laughing even harder.


----------



## APBTlover

are heart palpitations a sign of pregnancy? I was in bed last night and had them twice.


----------



## TigerLady

Weren't for me -- mine actually became less frequent. But could be for others... your heart starts working harder early on.


----------



## APBTlover

still no AF! I'm starting to get excited! I know I got a BFN but I've read so many stories about women getting a BFP after 14 dpo. And I don't feel like AF is on her way at all. I even did the q-tip test again this morning and it was clean....I can't even feel the opening of my cervix with my finger though. Its too high up and yesterday it was so tightly closed I swear it felt like puckered lips. lol


----------



## TigerLady

I am so usually not a POAS pusher, but this time I am going to be!!

:test: With FMU tomorrow!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## APBTlover

I'm going to be crushed if I get another BFN though.


----------



## TigerLady

Ok, good point.

Exactly how many dpo are you -- and how do you KNOW that is how many dpo you are?


----------



## APBTlover

WTH? I've got about 8 pimples on the left side of my face....I don't break out before AF.....


----------



## APBTlover

TigerLady said:


> Ok, good point.
> 
> Exactly how many dpo are you -- and how do you KNOW that is how many dpo you are?

I got a + opk on the 19th. I'm 15 dpo


----------



## TigerLady

Are you SURE you ovulate on the same day as a pos opk? Some women do, some don't can be up to 48 hours later... which would put you at 13 dpo, which would mean that you tested at 12dpo, which would be early!

I have a good feeling about this... esp now with the pimples. :dance:


----------



## APBTlover

you're making me all giddy! lol. And after reading your symptoms, I feel like this really could be it. I REALLY hope so. I don't know how I'd want to tell dh.


----------



## TigerLady

haha! I had all these grand plans for how I was going to tell OH. They all flew out the window! I was so excited, shocked, and shaky that I was a mess. :rofl:

It ended up something like this:

Me: *just to the bfp, was 500 am, I walked back into the bedroom to get something before leaving OH to sleep in*
OH: *wakes up from the commotion* What are you doing??
Me: You're awake???? Turn on the light! Put your glasses on!!
OH: What??
Me: Turn on the light!!!! Put your glasses on!!!
OH: *grumpy but complies*
Me: *shoved stick in his hand*
OH: :huh:
Me: Do you see two lines???
OH: *looks at the stick, then at me* Yeah... :huh:
Me: That means I'm pregnant!!!!!
OH: :huh: And your surprised??
Me: Well... yeah!
OH: That's great, babe. Can I go back to sleep now?

:rofl:

Later he mentioned being grossed out that I had just shoved something I had peed all over in his hands. :dohh:


----------



## APBTlover

men......


----------



## APBTlover

I can't even watch Animal Planet. There was an elephant giving birth and I cried....lol...I had to change the channel.


----------



## TigerLady

:-k Hmm... overly emotional....

Another symptom!!!!!! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## APBTlover

I'm trying very hard not to run out and buy a test. I drank a cup of coffee this morning so my urine would be diluted.


----------



## TigerLady

Nope, you must resist until you can test with FMU. That is a MUST. :)


----------



## AliBoo

ABPTLover how the hell are you managing not to POAS!!!!! 10/10 to you honestly lady!!

I read this post as I am only 2 DPO and have a tub of lotion in my pants! had a bath earlier and thought I would see where my cervix was I thought my god Im nearly up to my elbow and cant feel it its that high!!

Fairy dust and best wishes to you Im TTC #1 and hope this is my month!


----------



## APBTlover

I got another bfn still no signs of AF


----------



## Annamumof2

APBTlover said:


> I got another bfn still no signs of AF

thought you was going to wait till the 7th?

maybe wait alittle longer and if nothing go see your doctor?


----------



## APBTlover

lol....you guys know I can't do that...lol....lack of will power. Especially the way I feel. 

LOTS of creamy cm. 
very emotional
af is 3 days late and I have no signs that she is on her way.
my boobs are a little sore but not all the time. 
dh said it felt different this morning. 
my cat will not leave me alone. I have a feline shadow
My dog will not come to me....normally he's at my feet.
My house doesn't seem clean enough.....but its pretty much spotless by now...lol.


----------



## APBTlover

16 dpo now


----------



## TigerLady

OOO! I can't believe you got another bfn. :hissy:

Still your symptoms sound really really good! Keeping my FX tightly!


----------



## APBTlover

Af got me Saturday


----------



## TigerLady

NOOOOOO :hissy: :hissy:

You must o'ed later than you thought...? :(

Sorry, hon. :hugs: Better luck this cycle. Have thought about BBT charting to pinpoint o better?


----------



## APBTlover

we aren't TTC anymore


----------



## TigerLady

:huh: Oh, didn't realize that... sorry. :(


----------

